# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kam rene ne mendime...

## Shpirta

"Kam rene ne mendime"  Nuk eshte kjo nje forme e cuditshme per t'u shprehur ? 
Te biesh ne mendime .  Ku bie ?  Nga bie ?  
Mendimet valle ndodhen diku tjeter pervec kokes tone ?  Ndodhen diku ,  ne nje ene ?  Jane mbledhur aty  dhe ne here pas here hidhemi si ne nje pishine dhe zhytemi ne te .... apo ...  ne to ?  Apo mos ndoshta ndodhen ne nje vid ,  ne nje hapesire qe s'eshte hapesire ,  sepse nuk ekziston ,  por qe ekziston sepse ne  "biem "  ne te .  Nga biem ?  Ku kemi hipur  qe te biem ? 
" Bie ne mendime "  Sikur jemi dy gjera te ndryshme ,  ekzistenca dhe mendimet . Sikur nuk jemi nje ....   Apo vertete eshte keshtu ... ?
Fizikisht ,  fiziologjikisht , trurin e kemi me vete ,  madje eshte organi me i mbrojtur i trupit tone .  Eshte i futur komplet ne nje kuti kocke .  Asnje organ nuk e ka kete privilegj ... apo kete fatkeqesi ... te themi ...
Ndoshta ,  pikerisht  kjo kuti qe nuk lejon zgjerim e ka fajin ,  qe ne " biem "  ne te .  Po te ishte truri i lire ,  po te ruhej vetem nga nje cipe e holle dhe disa brinje , si mushkerinjte , apo vetem nga nje pelte dhjami ,  si zorret ,  apo po te dilte jashte ,  i zgurdulluar  si syte .... atehere , ndoshta , dhe ne , do ekzistonim bashke me mendimet .  Do ecnim perdore me to dhe nuk do qe nevoja te benim kaq perpjekje dhe gjera te rrezikshme sic eshte " renia ". 
Ne pergjithesi njerezve nuk u pelqen te bien , te bien nga lartesi ,  te bien ne det ,  te bien nga bicikleta ,  te bien ne dashuri .  Kane frike nga renia .  Ndoshta pikerisht nga kjo frike ,  te cilen shpeshhere ,  ne prag gjumi ,  e ndjejme dhe dridhemi duke u zgjuar ,  qe te kuptojme ,  te ndjejme dhe te sigurohemi ,  qe jemi shtrire ( fizikisht  pozicioni me i ulet ) ,  pra pikerisht nga kjo frike e renies ,  e rrenjosur ne qenien tone ,  nuk biem as ne mendime .  
Jeta eshte shume me e thjeshte po te mos mendosh .  Eshte me e sigurt .  
Qe ketu , kuptohet fare thjeshte komentimi : 
" Mos u mendo shume se te dalin thinja .... "

----------


## Del Monako

"Shpirta" si je xhan? Top? Shpresoj te jesh top edhe te dalesh nga mendimet qe ke rene.

Tani per ket qe ke shkrujt me lart nuk e kuptoj mire cke dash te besh. Nqs ke dash te shprehesh, hajd mo me vaj e uthull po e shtyjme meqe ke nxjerr dufin.

Nqs eshte ndonje tip krijimi, atehere me vjen keq po letersine e paske pas ose e ke 5 me paterica.

Ne fillim na thua qe "Ke rene ne mendime", ne fund na ciceron e na thua "Mos u mendo shume se te dalin thinjat".

Nuk na e ke nxjerr ne pah ate cka do te thuash. Vetem ke shkruajtur me ndjenjat e momentit. Me fantazine e momentit.
Ne jete duhet te mendohesh Shpirta, se po su mendove pak nga pak do te duhet te mendosh njehere e mire kur te jene mbledh te gjitha edhe ndoshta kur rruget e zgjidhjes se problemeve do te jene shume te kufizuara. Pra me mire mendo perhere nga pak se sa njehere edhe me themeli edhe pa rezultat. 

Kshu tani. Te degjofsha zene e mire.

----------


## Shpirta

Faleminderit per shkrimin  :buzeqeshje:  Tenor

T'a marrim pak e nga pak. Letersine nuk e kam pas 5 me paterica , ndoshta ti e ke pasur te tille...  :buzeqeshje:  Pa ofendime eee? Miqesisht .

Kam rene ne mendime - pikerisht se UNE, kam rene ne mendime nder kohe qe SHUMICA nuk para bien, (per te mos dhene shembuj)  prandaj dhe ka dale shprehja e famshme te cilen ciceroj une ne fund.

C'kam dashur te them ? Pikerisht kete qe  thashe edhe me siper, qe shumica , njerezia nuk para bien ne mendime. Por kete gje nuk e kam thene thjesht, e kam thene pak me ndryshe.  

Shpresoj te te kem sqaruar sadopak. Nese jo, me vjen keq.

----------


## Poeti

> "Kam rene ne mendime"  Nuk eshte kjo nje forme e cuditshme per t'u shprehur ? 
> Te biesh ne mendime .  Ku bie ?  Nga bie ?  
> Mendimet valle ndodhen diku tjeter pervec kokes tone ?  Ndodhen diku ,  ne nje ene ?  Jane mbledhur aty  dhe ne here pas here hidhemi si ne nje pishine dhe zhytemi ne te .... apo ...  ne to ?  Apo mos ndoshta ndodhen ne nje vid ,  ne nje hapesire qe s'eshte hapesire ,  sepse nuk ekziston ,  por qe ekziston sepse ne  "biem "  ne te .  Nga biem ?  Ku kemi hipur  qe te biem ? 
> " Bie ne mendime "  Sikur jemi dy gjera te ndryshme ,  ekzistenca dhe mendimet . Sikur nuk jemi nje ....   Apo vertete eshte keshtu ... ?
> Fizikisht ,  fiziologjikisht , trurin e kemi me vete ,  madje eshte organi me i mbrojtur i trupit tone .  Eshte i futur komplet ne nje kuti kocke .  Asnje organ nuk e ka kete privilegj ... apo kete fatkeqesi ... te themi ...
> Ndoshta ,  pikerisht  kjo kuti qe nuk lejon zgjerim e ka fajin ,  qe ne " biem "  ne te .  Po te ishte truri i lire ,  po te ruhej vetem nga nje cipe e holle dhe disa brinje , si mushkerinjte , apo vetem nga nje pelte dhjami ,  si zorret ,  apo po te dilte jashte ,  i zgurdulluar  si syte .... atehere , ndoshta , dhe ne , do ekzistonim bashke me mendimet .  Do ecnim perdore me to dhe nuk do qe nevoja te benim kaq perpjekje dhe gjera te rrezikshme sic eshte " renia ". 
> Ne pergjithesi njerezve nuk u pelqen te bien , te bien nga lartesi ,  te bien ne det ,  te bien nga bicikleta ,  te bien ne dashuri .  Kane frike nga renia .  Ndoshta pikerisht nga kjo frike ,  te cilen shpeshhere ,  ne prag gjumi ,  e ndjejme dhe dridhemi duke u zgjuar ,  qe te kuptojme ,  te ndjejme dhe te sigurohemi ,  qe jemi shtrire ( fizikisht  pozicioni me i ulet ) ,  pra pikerisht nga kjo frike e renies ,  e rrenjosur ne qenien tone ,  nuk biem as ne mendime .  
> *Jeta eshte shume me e thjeshte po te mos mendosh .  Eshte me e sigurt .  
> Qe ketu , kuptohet fare thjeshte komentimi : 
> " Mos u mendo shume se te dalin thinja*  .... "


Shpirta,

  Ka rënje e rënjedikush bie në mendime kot së koti, kurse dikush mendon edhe kur nuk bie në mendimepor kur biem në mendime, çfarë prodhojnë ato mendimet tona?
Turbullira, trazira, ndërskamca etj. (edhe për këto duhet rënë në mendime apo jo?), apo progres, prosperitet, zbulime, shkencë, kulturë, letërsi etj.
  Pra sipas meje rënja në mendime do të duhej të prodhoj efekte pozitive për të mirën personale dhe të të tjerëve, sepse për ata që në mendime bien me qëllim të keq do të ishte më mirë të mos nxisin thinja kot së koti.
  Dhe definitivisht, truri si organ i të menduarit duhet vënë në përdorim, sepse përndryshe do të përjetonte fatin sikur të pjesëve metalike që nëse nuk përdoren i mbulon ndryshku (korrozioni) dhe pastaj nuk vehen dot në funksion, pra lubrifikimi i trurit bëhet duke e vënë në funksion apo duke rënë në mendime.
 Më fal që e zgjata kaq shumë.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Renia ne mendime ...

Njeriu duhet te ket force qe te mendoje 

Por ai duhet te kete nje force edhe me te madhe qe te dale nga nje situate katatonike e  "vetem mendoj"  habitese
..dhe te ktheje mendimet ne aksione e me vone ne eksperience personale..

Une i pari, si shume te tjere , duhet ta bej kete shpesh

----------


## Shpirta

Poeti , i dashur!
Po edhe ti !!!

Ato qe ke nenvizuar , ose theksuar , (he qe te shprehemi korrekt se kollaj  na merren per te keq dhe kollaj interpretohen gjarat )  nuk jane bindja ime !!!!! Ato aty jane thene komplet me ironi....

Shadow , mendimet nuk kane vlere nese nuk materializohen. Ndoshta prandaj nuk jam filozofe..

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Nuk eshte e vertete

Jo te gjitha mendimet kane nevoje qe te materializohen per te qene te rendesishme.

Dhe persa i perket fjales "Filozof" ne kuptimin e saj te mirefillte , as une nuk jam . Dhe me vjen keq .

"Filozof" ne menyren se si ne shqiptaret e perdorim ate fjale , ajo eshte dicka tjeter.

----------


## Poeti

> Poeti , i dashur!
> Po edhe ti !!!
> 
> Ato qe ke nenvizuar , ose theksuar , (he qe te shprehemi korrekt se kollaj  na merren per te keq dhe kollaj interpretohen gjarat )  nuk jane bindja ime !!!!! Ato aty jane thene komplet me ironi....
> 
> Shadow , mendimet nuk kane vlere nese nuk materializohen. Ndoshta prandaj nuk jam filozofe..



Shpirta,

Nuk e  mendova pjesën e nënvizuar si akuzë ndaj teje e nderuar, por si pikënisje nga fjalët tona popullore, për trajtimin e mendimit tim në temën e hapur.
Ndoshta edhe nuk ia kam qëlluar, por ajo që postova është mendim i imi, i cili edhe mund të jetë i gabuar!

Prandaj:
Në jetë bëjmë shumë gabime
Sa mirë do të ishte sikur mos gabojmë,
Por ja që nuk e bëjmë jetën ndryshe
Por me gabime atë e jetojmë?!

----------


## Shpirta

Ok, m'u duk ,  nga cfare kishe shkruar ,  qe doje te me mbushje mendjen per nje gje qe une jam dakort qe eshte ashtu si thua ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Kur kalonte nje Ira, djemte e ngacmonin duke therritur, "Iiiiiiiii... raaaa!"
Kjo ia kthente, "Thefsh qafen!"
E po si mos biesh ti pastaj? lol

... qe me kujton nje tjeter. Ne Durres ishte nje vajze bjonde, kacurrelse, nja 10 vjet me e madhe se une, me sycka blu qe e kishte emrin Ira. Irat m'i kane pershkruar si te bukura dhe kjo Ira Durrsakja (e njeh gje?) nuk ka bere perjashtim me sa mbaj mend une, qe ia lakmoja volumin e kacurrelave dhe ngjyrat qe e perbenin. Hell, i lakmoja qimet e zverdhura te parakraheve! Me dukeshe si e rene nga nje planet tjeter drejt e ne buze te trotuarit ne mes te nates, apo ne verande ne nje mbasdite me qiell te vranet. (E kam pare per here te fundit ne Nentor 1999, tek rruga per tek Vollga... sapo kishim kaluar nje dyqan ne te djathte ku ne vere shisnin akullore.)

Si konkluzion, qe s'ka shume te beje me gjithe c'llomotita me siper -- Reniet, pra, trazokan spektatoret... cuditerisht jo ata te "renit."
Fenomen qesharak, e? Me jep pershtypjen se keta spektatoret qe s'duan qe ne te hidhemi, jane te gjithe te zhytyr ne kete pishine llumi aq sa u vjen tek mjekra. EUREKA! per Arkimedet tane moderne, qe rrenimin per argjend nen ar e kane marre persiper si detyre morale. Po u zhytem dhe ne me ta, do fundosen te gjithe. Prandaj me mire te na frikesojne, te na keshillojne, te rrahin gjokset qe mos biem edhe ne me ta.

Qe me kujton te te pyes, ke komardare ti? lol
Cfare pyetje... te gjithe Durrsaket kane (i sheh turmat ne 7-8 te mengjesit duke ecur per tek autobusi, me ushqime, peshqira e me komardare ne dore... sa vijne e shtohen turmat qe kane dysheke keto kohet e fundit). Une kisha 3 komardare kur jetoja ne Durres. Aty ku fillon deti Jon, ku kane me shume shkembinj se sa rere, s'i perdorin komardaret. Vendasit qe zhyten zhyten duke pasur parasysh rrezikun. Ose trimat nuk zhyten fare dhe thone se u zhyten. lol

P.S.: Si vajti Piktura e Dorian Gray-it?  :shkelje syri:  Beja dhurate ndo nje Arkimedi. lol

----------


## Leila

Sot kam takuar nje cift qe kane qene bashke me vite por rane ne dashuri per 12 ore. Po, po... 12 ore te dashuruar marrezisht. Kishin nje histori shume romantike, sic me pelqejne mua, a true die-hard romantic. Kaluan thuajse c'do pengese qe mund te kaloje nje cift, qofte duke patur shoqerine kundra, ose (me keq akoma) duke patur njeri tjetrin kunder. Sidoqofte luftuan me vite per ato 12 ore. Natyrisht, synonin te dashuroheshin nje jete te tere, por ishte e thene te zgjaste vetem 12 ore, si nje dite e lene pergjysem.

Duke qene te dashuruar, qofte edhe per 12 ore, njerezit marrin vese shume te keqia. Ndoshta sepse dashuria e vertete krenohet duke turbulluar c'do limit, qofte ne miresjellje, e deri ne identitet -- c'eshte e imja dhe c'eshte e jotja. Edhe pse natyra nuk toleron cenime te tilla, ata donin te zberthenin njeri tjetrin, si te ishin kukulla, te shikonin brenda dhe te ndryshonin cfare nuk ishte ne rregull. Pse jo? Ata vetem perpiqeshin te permiresonin partnerin ne te gjitha aspektet. Nqs si prej shansit ata benin partnerin qe t'u pershtateshe me shume, kjo ishte vec nje plus, asgje me shume. Ajo e bente nga kurioziteti, sikur gervishte nje plage te perthare dhe ndalonte pak para se te rridhte gjak. Ai e bente nga bindja se, duke qene ne dashuri, kishte me se te drejte te ndryshonte perberjen psiko-bio-kimike te partnerit... aq me teper kur e bente me qellim (thuajse) altruist. Prej ketij rituali pushtues linden fatkeqesite qe i ndoqen deri sa u plaken -- lufta e identitetit.

----------


## Poeti

Më bind të të bind që e ke gabim!
Apo bindem që nuk jam i pagabueshëm në botën e gabueshme, sa filozofi e gabueshme!
   Nisem drejt lartësive duke dashur të ik nga gabimet dhe zhytem edhe më shumë në gabimet që i sjell jeta që në vehte është vet një gabim.
  E pra si mos të bie në mendim dhe ate në greminën e thellë të mendimeve të cilave nuk iu shihet fundi, në greminen e mendimeve të pa fund!

----------

